# 1934 or '35 Dayton True Streamline



## ohdeebee (Jan 13, 2012)

Got this beauty in the mail today. First years back to making bikes for Huffman since 1923. All original bike except for the seat and grips. Bottle cap headbadge, huge fenders and HUGE striping. I love the paint on this bike! This is how I got it. I put in exactly zero minutes of cleanup time in to this bike. Time to hunt for a seat! BIG thank you to Bob Charnley on this one.


----------



## JOEL (Jan 13, 2012)

Very nice. Those don't show up very often.

I bought one at a motorcycle show a couple years ago that was a bit more deluxe. The fenders were like a Shelby Airflo and had a Delta horn/lite. Wish it had been as nice as yours...


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 13, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## dmk441 (Jan 13, 2012)

Great Bike Jason, have to see it in person some time.

Dave


----------



## bricycle (Jan 13, 2012)

Saaaaawheat!
What kinda seat ya look'n for and grips...trade maybe...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 13, 2012)

very cool, it's a 1935-36. the 1934's have "flat" rear seat stays. (imagine the rear triangle looking like a 10 speed)


----------



## RMS37 (Jan 13, 2012)

There is a dearth of literature on these bikes but I don’t believe this one could be as early as 1934. Huffman is thought to have produced less than 1000 bikes that year and the boy’s models were likely all constructed with the “true moto-balloon” type frame with straight seat stays and using rain gutter fenders. 

  I would guess this streamlined variant was first introduced late in 1935 or early in 1936. Literature seems to show it was still available in early 1937.

  This is one of my favorite early balloons, I think they look especially good with the deep fenders as are on this bike.  It is also interesting that other than the very first models with tool-box tanks, Huffman eschewed the use of tanks until the arrival of the 1937 models…fear of sheet metal pressing?...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks Phil, the top limit for this one is 1936. the "pinch on the top of the fork crown ends somewhere in '36.
Huffman literature really starts in 1936, before that all we have is random bits and pieces from American Bicyclist and such.
I would love to see these plain but significant bikes, from all makers, get the credit they deserve.


----------



## RMS37 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi Scott, I held off posting as long as I could expecting you or Patric to say something….

I was basing the 1937 date on the Firestone Fleetwood catalog page from Dave Stromberger’s site which is listed as 1936-37. Those bikes may have been only a sell-off of old stock and it is not easy to see the fork crown in the small illustrations. Those illustrations do show the “drilled chain guard” rather than the Huffman specific comet design. I also think these bikes deserve more recognition and as a “frame guy” I think tanks are generally over-rated but try saying that at a JCH convention.


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 13, 2012)

I bought the bike from Bob Charnley who believed the bike to be a '34 or '35 so that's what I was going off of. I've seen the literature on the '36 models which looks the same to me. Does anyone have any color copies of original '34 or '35 bikes?


----------



## rideon66 (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice ride. That is a beauty.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 13, 2012)

*Stylin'*

Gangster Ride, love the lines, colors, and simplicity.


----------



## fatbike (Jan 14, 2012)

*That's a great bicycle!*

Your stoked!!! I have a secret thing for Dayton's but haven't had the chance to own one yet. Love those early DAYTON nameplates.


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Jan 16, 2012)

*Ma Nature.*

J-
     Looks like Ma Nature made it so you can take the Dayton on a ride this week...ya lucky bum!  Cool bike!
-BATM!


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 14, 2012)

Updated pics. Added correct seat and grips. Also swapped the bars out for some with a little more patina to match the bike better. 






Rear fender has two holes. Presumably for use on different frames. Whichever hole wasn't used was riveted.


\

Serial number is 4838 with a separate, horizontal 3. Has anyone deciphered these enough to date this bike?


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 15, 2012)

very nice !
mail me if you still looking for a 3 rib tank, i have some sources!
r.vijsma1@chello.nl


----------



## ohdeebee (Jul 2, 2012)

*Whitewalls*

Dug this bike out from the basement this weekend to add some nice whitewalls. The aged white of the tires really matches the white paint on the frame.


----------



## OldRider (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for posting those pictures! My Huffman is very similar to yours, minus the nice paint. I'm pondering having it painted so now I can see what it should look like.


----------



## ohdeebee (Jul 5, 2012)

OldRider said:


> Thanks for posting those pictures! My Huffman is very similar to yours, minus the nice paint. I'm pondering having it painted so now I can see what it should look like.




Post some pics Oldrider!


----------



## OldRider (Jul 5, 2012)

Sure thing Ohdeebee..........I purchased mine from Scott (Fleetwood) in California, yours is the nearest example I have seen to mine, only difference I can see is that my bottom bar is straight where yours is not, but the paint scheme, chainguard are exactly alike. Would you be kind enough to take closeup pictures of the fenders and the white paint around the head tube? I'd really appreciate that.......as you can see theres hardly enough left on mine to make an exact match.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 5, 2012)

The double arch bar frame type really is outstanding.


----------

